# Sanyo HS706D-A User Manual, English



## dcazarin (Jan 31, 2015)

Hi.

I just got a 2007 GT Xtrail, however the sound & nav system is in Japanese.

Does anyone has the manual in english version?

im not so interested into the maps, but to use the audio and dvd system

Thank you in advance


----------

